# Samsung TV Aerial Connection



## Brazen Bantam (Aug 31, 2012)

A simple question I am sure.

Our Samsung TV has an connector marked Antenna.

The aerial we have was installed by Sky and is connected to a dish on the South side of the building. It has a threaded connection at the end of it but the TV connection is for what I would call a standard a push fit.

What is the best way to make a connection?

Do I simply put a new end on the coaxial cable for a push fit connector or should I use the existing threaded end and acquire a connector to screw onto that?

Thank you


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

moved to home>electronic forum



> Do I simply put a new end on the coaxial cable for a push fit connector or should I use the existing threaded end and acquire a connector to screw onto that?


 No

the aerial connection will be for a domestic terrestrial aerial and not a satellite aerial - you need a box to decode the signal or a tv that accepts the satellite connection 

so a sky box and pay for the subscription 
OR 
freesat tuner - which Panasonic TVs often have a tuner included in the TV 

do you still have the SKY box ?

do you have a terrestrial aerial on the roof ?
probably pointing towards crystal palace - based on your location (maybe wrong, ip info not always correct)

this is how to use a sky dish with freesat
Use your sky dish - freesat


----------



## Brazen Bantam (Aug 31, 2012)

No I do not have the sky box nor do we have a terrestrial Arial on the roof the sky dish worked well until yesterday but has failed now. It had a Goodmans freesat box which I think has failed. I understand that samsung has an inbuilt freesat box how can I chek that?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I understand that samsung has an inbuilt freesat box how can I chek that?


 well that should be simple - it will have the correct type of connector on the back of the TV
and 
if you goto TV - you should have an option to select
analogue 
DVB
and 
Freesat 

whats the exact model of the samsung 
Samsung Announce Freesat Television Line-up | Join Freesat


----------



## Brazen Bantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Our Samsung model is UE40008000

It asks for clock to be set - how is that done?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It asks for clock to be set - how is that done?


trying to get the user manual from here
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/download/supportDownloadMain.do

model numbers seem a little different 
if you select television and then 
LED,LCD etc 
it list the models available


----------

